# U.P. First Season Results - Bobcat/Coyote



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

I was lucky enough to take my first Coyote in an area I have called before, but this time with better results. The same location a few days later I took a nice Bobcat. They were both shot at over 150 yards, facing me. They did not hang up but I did not want to risk spooking them at closer ranges. I was in thick cover and they only had to sprint 30 yards and they would be back in the thick stuff and gone. This is way too much fun!

I don't know how to insert pictures, I know this is what everyone wants. Shortcuts or directions would be great! I have some great pictures.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Way to go, quite an accomplishment to get both in one season, especially the cat. I think you need 15 posts before you can post on here. By the way, welcome to the site.


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. The Bobcat was a true bonus as I did not expect one to come to my call like it did. I guess when I have more posts I will add some pictures.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Start posting! we want to see the pics!


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to post without just adding useless opinions. This is a great site and I have learned a ton already. Hopefully by the time I get to post pictures I will have some more calling results...........


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pic's congrats, looks like you had a blast.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice cat there, its got pretty good spotting for a michigan cat, definately something to be proud of. How long did it take for it to come in, usually cats are a little slow to the call?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats both are fine trophies


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job for sure!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful Michigan Bobcat!
Thanks for sharing the pics.

Mike


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

hopefully you get that kitty stuffed


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

those are great photos thanks!!!!


----------



## Buter (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats Sweet pictures!


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks like a blast!


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

This was a blast! Both the coyote and the bobcat were firsts for me. I have taken fox in the past, but this was too cool. can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice varmints!!! Especially the bobcat.

What kind of rifle is that? Is it an AR-15? .223?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice varmints!!! Especially the bobcat.
> 
> What kind of rifle is that? Is it an AR-15? .223?


 It is an AR15 in a .223. It is a DPMS with a 24" stainless match barrel that has been cryo treated and then teflon coated. Shoots nice 1/2" groups with 52 grain hp by Black Hills. It is really nice having the quick follow up shots when you need them. (did I mention I hit the coyote on the 1st and 4th shot:xzicon_sm). I just took the 3x9 scope off my deer rifle, it works okay but I would like to get a better scope. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work on the double, two tough species to fool. Love your gun choice, hope to get out with my AR for some varmint hunting soon. What part of the state do you hunt in?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job congrats on your firsts! OT


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Great Job!!! Cant wait to catch a CAT!!!! Maybe next year when I head to Da UP...


----------

